
Ask HN: Is anyone using FastCGI? What's your experience? - vanilla-almond
It seems everyone is using an application server of some sort sitting behind a proxy server nowadays.<p>But what about FastCGI? Let&#x27;s say my web app is self-contained binary and I&#x27;d like to deploy it to a web server. I&#x27;d like to keep the binary running rather than use the start&#x2F;stop approach of plain CGI. Is FastCGI a good alternative? Or it too complicated? The application server approach also feels like overkill. Or is it?<p>There seems to be surprisingly little info on FastCGI. The official website doesn&#x27;t even exist any more, but you can find it via archive.org or via GitHub [1].<p>If you&#x27;ve used FastCGI using Apache, NGINX etc how did you find the experience? When would you recommend it?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fastcgi-archives.github.io&#x2F;
======
forgotmypw17
Yes, I'm using it. It's still around, and is one of the most supported web
technologies.

FastCGI is optional in my project, but it is one of the ways you can bolt it
onto a web server.

